
Starters, Finishers, and Large Teams - fritzy
https://blog.andyet.com/2018/07/10/starters-finishers-and-large-teams
======
vinchuco
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celestial_Emporium_of_Benevo...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celestial_Emporium_of_Benevolent_Knowledge)

------
some_account
I'm the guy who can't be bothered to understand complexity, because it doesn't
interest me.

I could put my brain to work, figuring it out, but it's hard and not
satisfying. I feel satisfied when I understand code right away because it's
written by a clean code programmer.

So guess I'm lazy guard or something. I could also be incompetent though. :)

------
GoToRO
starters - people you hire to act as programmers because you need headcount.

finishers - actual programmers.

guards - programmers that you should pay really well but you don't because you
have a non-technical project manager and you think it's the same.

~~~
fritzy
I, the OP, am a starter myself. I was focused on finishers because they're
often undervalued.

~~~
GoToRO
We all are starters in some way. The thing that helped me was to realize it
and change my ways. Also it helps if starters do not run the show.

------
aeternus
So what happens when the starters design something that just doesn't work?

How are they getting feedback without finishing?

Finishers are actually the ones I want starting the project.

~~~
fritzy
In reality, everyone works together to make sure the project is successful
throughout its lifespan. It's not usually a hand-off.

------
sophe
Can't stand those "starers". Always looking.

